

"I Can Say What I Want" – that's not an argument - omarseyal
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/d12a94d96ca4

======
danso
I hate to use another cliche argument-ender, but this is one of those "get
over it" situations. Life is too short to be bothered by columnists writing
link-baiting titles and poorly-formulated tweets.

~~~
Chris2048
But it might only get worse.

------
AsymetricCom
NFC: nobody is told to care. There is all sorts of useful applications and
apps have been built to support those use-cases. Do you know of any? No, not
with a press like this.

